# استديو للبيع في دبي بالفرجان 00971555785757



## lolytarek (28 أغسطس 2016)

a*
استديو للبيع في دبي بالفرجان 00971555785757
منطقة الفرجان
تملك حر مدى الحياة
مفروش بالكامل فرش راقي جدا
استلام شهر ٣ عام ٢٠١٨
اقساط ل ستة سنوات
قيمة القسط ٤7٠٠ درهم شهري فقط
دفعه أولى ٣٠٠ الف
فرصة حقيقية ، حيث ستتم الاقساط خلال تاجير الوحدة ، القيمة الاجارية المتوقعه ٦٠ الف درهم سنوي

عدد الاستديوهات المتبقية المتوفرة للبيع : فقط اثنان
للتفاصيل ومزيد من المعلومات الرجاء التواصل على : 00971555785757





*​


----------

